# Who will ship livestock?



## Westover73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, can anyone tell me if there is a company who will ship livestock on behalf of private buyers and sellers. I'm planning on buying a reptile whose owner is based 400 miles away. This presents people with a problem who have no transport. Any ideas??


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Have never used one but these guys will

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-couriers/


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Smigsy said:


> Have never used one but these guys will
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-couriers/


Stupid link comes up white


----------



## Westover73 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, thanks, i'll look them up.


----------

